# Revenge of the Snowflakes



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Ding ding ding ding ding! Looks like I hit all categories yesterday. Time to go to Vegas!
The nice thing is Uber will keep rubbing my nose in it for the next 2 or three weeks! Truly the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

You beat me to it and you still have a great rating &#127882;


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Don't sweat it. Just some vindictive prick. Obviously there's very little chance that your service was bad (whatever that means...), that your car smelled, that you drove poorly and that the conversation was controversial or offensive. It was just some dick who wanted to stick it to you. 

Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding! Looks like I hit all categories yesterday. Time to go to Vegas!
> The nice thing is Uber will keep rubbing my nose in it for the next 2 or three weeks! Truly the gift that keeps on giving.


Sounds like you were a bad boy and didn't wait at the grocery store while someone did their weeks shopping. You let the community down!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Stop eating Taco Bell 4 hours before your shift. ☁


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sounds like you were a bad boy and didn't wait at the grocery store while someone did their weeks shopping. You let the community down!


Honestly it could just as easily have been a complaint over absolutely nothing for a free ride.

If the OP was doing stuff like for ditching folks mid round trip or turning down stops to pickup drive thru he wouldn't have such a high rating.

My guess is that anyone that guy road with was doomed to get a complaint.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Cars smells lol if we give a less than 5 star to a smelly person we automatically get a 1 star from the smelly person. Then we have to take time off to clean car of the smell. Endless crap show of shameuber and people who abuse the system and us. Move on to new thing shameuber is dying fast. Chicago is useless to drive in and out of now with them.


----------



## Dilf411 (Jan 27, 2020)

Stop farting in your car, man.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I got one of those "bad in every category" ratings once when I abandoned a rider at a long stop...whatever!

I seem to hold a 4.9 rain or shine.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding! Looks like I hit all categories yesterday. Time to go to Vegas!
> The nice thing is Uber will keep rubbing my nose in it for the next 2 or three weeks! Truly the gift that keeps on giving.


Only 1 x 1☆

Lordy! you aren't even trying. There are hours and hours of fun to be had lifting that tally to a respectable level.

Get to work and enjoy this gig 

.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Nothing worse than the 1 star you don't see coming. At least if you know it's coming you can make that shit count.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Only 1 x 1☆
> 
> Lordy! you aren't even trying. There are hours and hours of fun to be had lifting that tally to a respectable level.
> 
> ...


Ok JG I increased my 1* by 100%. Hope I made ya proud.:thumbup:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Ok JG I increased my 1* by 100%. Hope I made ya proud.:thumbup:


Atta boy, Elmo! &#128077;

.


----------

